# Hurricane Wilma :(



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 19, 2005)

So, I'm freakin out about Hurrican Wilma right now.*bites nails* Usually I don't get too crazy about this stuff, but this one is really big, one of the biggest in History and it's probably going to hit Florida! Maybe even the Tampa area. So my boyfriend and I are talking about evacuating (we live in an apartment on the third floor, but we're close to the water in a #1 evacuation zone) to Atlanta. All I can think about is saving my MAC!!! And of course my photo albums, jewelry and some clothes! Is that wrong?

I hope it'll all fit in my trunk!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 19, 2005)

That's what I thought when hurrican Rita was coming..must save the MAC!


----------



## user3 (Oct 19, 2005)

I would leave just to be safe. Take care of yourself and your MAC.

This damn hurrican is causing problems for me at work! Grrr! I move long haul freight and I have so many loads that need to get to FL but no one wants to go.


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 19, 2005)

I realllllly don't want to evacuate, I live in Florida but I'm pretty much smack dab in the middle of the state. It's still going to be bad for all of Florida no matter where it hits. I'm scared.


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 19, 2005)

I can't imagine what it would be like to live down there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So scary! All I ever had to worry about growing up was tornados & the occasional weak earthquake...I can't fathom hurricanes.  Sending out prayers for safety to all my FL pals....


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 20, 2005)

Hope you will be ok...what is with all the storms and stuff in that region? Is it usually this bad every year? I just hope no one gets hurt. If you're worried, perhaps it's best to leave? I'm afraid I'm not the most helpful person in regards to that...but please stay safe.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh hunnie I am in the same boat as you. I am in Clearwater and the possibilty of this storm hitting here has me going crazy! Last night I made a list of what I would take with me if I left that list included my MAC, Sex and the City DVD's, laptop, pictures, some cd's and my COACH bags. Afterwards I thought about how materialistic that would sound but those are things that are very near and dear to my heart. I am hoping the path changes but either way we are going to get something even if its not the eye of the storm. I need to move


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoe Crazy* 
_Oh hunnie I am in the same boat as you. I am in Clearwater and the possibilty of this storm hitting here has me going crazy! Last night I made a list of what I would take with me if I left that list included my MAC, Sex and the City DVD's, laptop, pictures, some cd's and my COACH bags. Afterwards I thought about how materialistic that would sound but those are things that are very near and dear to my heart. I am hoping the path changes but either way we are going to get something even if its not the eye of the storm. I need to move  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm in St. Pete and I did the same thing! #1 on my list was MAC, then my shoes, bags and clothes...photo albums and jewelry from my Grandma. I know, I felt materialistic when I did it to, but then I think, it's just being prepared. Look at those people who evacuated with nothing and then lost everything! At least if you lost what was left behind, you'd still have some stuff so when you had to start over it wouldn't be so traumatic. That's how I feel though.


----------



## pinkflamingo (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm in tampa and I am freaking out.  I hate all of these storms. I want to move to AZ.  sayonara


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkflamingo* 
_I'm in tampa and I am freaking out.  I hate all of these storms. I want to move to AZ.  sayonara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Where in Tampa. We're (my bf & I) are moving to Town & Country in January...if there still is a Town & Country...


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 21, 2005)

i'm SOO sick of these frickin hurricanes! i'm not even home cos i'm in alabama on a business trip... i'm nervous cos my dh and pets are back in florida.. =/   at least we still have food and stuff from when katrina came thru..


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm on the other side of Fla- exactly where they hit both times last year. I remember packing up every darn last thing I could stuff in my car and trunk! I took EVERYTHING! Do you realize how much room your clothes take up! LOL!!  Right now, I am still watching and waiting. Hoping it will be down to a storm by the time it gets here.  <crossing fingers>


----------



## user3 (Oct 22, 2005)

Jennifer Mcfly, JunePlum, pinkflamingo,Shoe Crazy and FlaLadyB Also anyone else in way of the hurricane. Please stay safe and keep us updated!


----------



## polobear45 (Oct 23, 2005)

I was suppose to work today ,and was told not to go in : /
I'm home just waiting until tonight when Wilma comes thru so she can go back to Fred!!! 
WILMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!(sorry the people in the keys were singing the Flinstones theme on tv ) Be safe !!!


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Oct 23, 2005)

I was told not to come into work tomorrow. We are expected to get our worst weather between 7am and 11am tomorrow morning.

I HATE this I am so scared. Everybody in Wilma's path I hope you are all safe i'll be thinking of you all...


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 24, 2005)

I hope everyone down south is okay! Here in the Tampa Bay area we've just gotten rain (not very heavy) and strong wind gusts. Some power outages (not me...yet) but everything is okay for the most part. I had to come to work today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bleh.
I hope everyone is safe! My parents live in Ft. Lauderdale so I've got to call them and check on them.
XOXO


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Oct 24, 2005)

Here in Tampa we got pretty lucky. The winds are still pretty high but thats managable. I am glad this turned into a 3 day weekend for me I needed it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone else is doing well...


----------

